# Opinions on Ascaso i-mini



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I am new to this coffee making game. I decided that I would like an espresso machine but firstly would get a grinder and try a few different beans with my Bialetti.My reasoning being no point in spending more money if I can't taste any difference. I did a bit of research (Google !) certain grinder names came up but were too expensive. I really liked the retro look of the (polished) Ascaso i-mini and read a couple of decent reviews. I spent a bit extra and went for the 250W 54mm flat burr model. The only criticism seems to be the infinite grind setting but that was easily fixed with a felt tip marker. I have also noticed that a few other makers including Fracino appear to use the same grinder re-badged. I have since discovered this forum and the Ascasa hardly gets a mention, is it that bad, have I made a mistake. The quality of the grind seems good to me. I have tried it at a few setting for a French press and my Bielatti and the grind looks very consistent.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

titan said:


> I am new to this coffee making game. I decided that I would like an espresso machine but firstly would get a grinder and try a few different beans with my Bialetti.My reasoning being no point in spending more money if I can't taste any difference. I did a bit of research (Google !) certain grinder names came up but were too expensive. I really liked the retro look of the (polished) Ascaso i-mini and read a couple of decent reviews. I spent a bit extra and went for the 250W 54mm flat burr model. The only criticism seems to be the infinite grind setting but that was easily fixed with a felt tip marker. I have also noticed that a few other makers including Fracino appear to use the same grinder re-badged. I have since discovered this forum and the Ascasa hardly gets a mention, is it that bad, have I made a mistake. The quality of the grind seems good to me. I have tried it at a few setting for a French press and my Bielatti and the grind looks very consistent.


I use the conical version of the older Innova, its pretty good I guess, but for the same price you can get a Mazzer Mini which is considered good enough to be a second or low volume grinder for a commercial set up, so you don't really see many people with the Ascaso grinders.

Mine was half price though, so a good deal all in all.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had an I mini for years (cast aluminium version) and found it pretty good, it's compact, grinds fine enough for espresso, only down sides are that it's a bit loud and it can retain grinds.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I use the conical version of the older Innova, its pretty good I guess, but for the same price you can get a Mazzer Mini which is considered good enough to be a second or low volume grinder for a commercial set up, so you don't really see many people with the Ascaso grinders.
> 
> Mine was half price though, so a good deal all in all.


You'd do supremely well to pick up a second hand mazzer mini for £160...


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> for the same price you can get a Mazzer Mini


The Mazzer Mini looks to be twice the price to me £200 to £400 maybe I have been looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

titan said:


> The Mazzer Mini looks to be twice the price to me £200 to £400 maybe I have been looking in the wrong places.


The Mazzer Mini is about 250 last I checked, the more expensive Ascaso grinders are about the same, are they not?

I'm not sure how much the Ascaso Mini is, but I have seen the I-Steel which is essentially the same grinder with 20" rims for about 200 - 250.

Edit, Ok, so a quick spin on google shopping says the imini can go for 250 + (play.com) to about 120 (Homenet Products) forgive my lack of research. I just assumed it cost similar to the I-nnova since inside its the same.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an Ascaso iMini chrome for years, solidly built. Not good for changing grind type because of the worm gear, but if you use it for one type it should be fine. Adjustment for different beans (as espresso) was usually just a turn or two, with quarter turns as the beans aged.

A bit noisy and they retain a bit - get a small brush for the chute as it will hold a few grams and the stale coffee will seriously taint your next grind.

It's fine for an entry level espresso machine like a Gaggia Classic, but if you upgrade you will probably want something better, when I upgraded you could taste the difference with the new grinder (same beans, machine etc).

When I bought mine I felt it was a good entry level grinder at about £170, but the polished chrome one is now retailing at over £200 so it isn't really a good deal anymore compared to some of the second hand grinders on the market or a new Eureka Mignon for a bit more, and I suspect that's why you dont see a lot of them.

The bigger ones should be OK, i've never seen one in the wild though!


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the polished aluminium model. To be honest, the only thing I like about this grinder is the look. For some reason, grinds remain in the chute and if you happen to knock the grinder or even cause any sort of vibration near it, then grinds spill out onto the work surface and this drives me mad.

The grinder is a little noisy and as mentioned by other users, not easy to change grind setting.

I actually prefer my little Krups machine which has a grinds holder and one press ensures the correct amount of coffee is dispensed.

The Krups is also capable of grinding just as fine as the ascaso but just doesn't have the same awesome appearance. Ultimately the worst aspect of this machine is the spilling of grinds, otherwise, it's ok.

Richard


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Had the Polished Ali one fore a good few years now, i find it perfect for me. I only load at amount of beans i need for a double or triple and i find a little knock helps to clear the chute.

The advise about the setting is spot on no more then a couple of turns for dialing in a new bean and 1/4 to 1/2 as the bean ages.

I would be interested to hear how many turns gets it from Esppresso to drip feed though.

Good value for money when sub £200 imo

Paul

Ps theres more of us Ascaso owners than you think lol


----------

